# PB Sheet



## BenChristman1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Here is a link for a spreadsheet that I created to help you keep track of your at-home PBs:






Google Sheets: Sign-in


Access Google Sheets with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com





If you have any questions, let me know. I would also be more than happy to fix any errors on the spreadsheet.


----------



## gruuby (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 12, 2020)

I think we should make this thread an accomplishment thread but only for PBs
Like the accomplishment thread but not learning events, just your best times and stuff


----------



## Tabe (Mar 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here is a link for a spreadsheet that I created to help you keep track of your at-home PBs:



Should I upload the one I created? It's an Excel document and has different tabs for every event and then a tab that displays all of your PBs in one place. Keeps track of the record time, the date accomplished, and the cube you used. The main tab displays all the current PBs and then if you click an event you can see all of your historical PBs.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Should I upload the one I created? It's an Excel document and has different tabs for every event and then a tab that displays all of your PBs in one place. Keeps track of the record time, the date accomplished, and the cube you used. The main tab displays all the current PBs and then if you click an event you can see all of your historical PBs.



yes


----------



## Llewelys (Mar 12, 2020)

Clock is missing in your spreadsheet!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Should I upload the one I created? It's an Excel document and has different tabs for every event and then a tab that displays all of your PBs in one place. Keeps track of the record time, the date accomplished, and the cube you used. The main tab displays all the current PBs and then if you click an event you can see all of your historical PBs.


Yes, please.


Llewelys said:


> Clock is missing in your spreadsheet!


Oh, sorry! I will add it. You will have to make another copy of the spreadsheet, though.


----------



## Llewelys (Mar 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, sorry! I will add it. You will have to make another copy of the spreadsheet, though.


I don't do clock, I just noticed that the last line was 34 when it should've been 36, so I went back up to see which event was missing


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Mar 12, 2020)

cubepb.com This does the same thing


----------



## ProStar (Mar 12, 2020)

Brayden Gilland said:


> cubepb.com This does the same thing



Is there a way to see the history of your PBs?


----------

